# Wish I had my CCH...



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I felt really unsafe the other night when we flew a patient into Kansas City. The medcrew took them into the hospital, and I had to come pick them up. The car that I was given was a beat up old Ford Escort Wagon on it's last leg...I seriously thought that thing was gonna break down. Anyway, so I set off by myself at night, in a soon-to-die car, through the scariest parts of KC I've ever seen (detours to get to hospital). 

Wifey and I lived in KC for 6 months, but in the northern part where it's pretty nice, but I hadn't seen THIS part before! The detour took me through the areas of Truman St and Troost St, which, after I picked our crew up, one of the guys says, "Ever watch 'Cops' when they're in Kansas City? Truman and Troost are the most popular streets on the show!" :smt103 Then, to make things worse, we got hella lost trying to get back to a highway to get us back to the airport. 

I can't wait to get my KS CCH this Winter when they begin issuing them. Our instructor said MO recognizes KS... :mrgreen: ...but, unfortunately, I don't think there's any chance of my employer allowing us to be armed when on a trip, and I forget the regs on carrying a firearm onboard anyway. There are so many times when I'm sitting alone in an airplane at 2am at an airport in the middle of nowhere, and your mind gets to thinking those "What if" scenarios. :smt087


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Wouldn't it be nice if you could rent a pistol just like you rent a car when you travel to another city and state?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ya know there's some things a fellow just has to keep under his hat. I drove over 15yrs for a company that didn't allow guns in their trucks. Did I carry? What do you think? Makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Ya know there's some things a fellow just has to keep under his hat. I drove over 15yrs for a company that didn't allow guns in their trucks. Did I carry? What do you think? Makes you wonder doesn't it?


Heh, yeah, I hear ya! It would be soooo easy to stash a Kel-Tech, even my XD sub in my flight suit. There are soooo many pockets in that thing!! :smt071


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if you could rent a pistol just like you rent a car when you travel to another city and state?


I just checked on a Chicago area shooting range for when I am up there next week. They will let me shoot my gun and my ammo, as long as there is no lead in the bullets.

They can not rent me a gun or sell me ammo.

I'll be looking for unleaded bullets before I leave. Think they might dispense them next to the diesel fuel?

WM


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> I felt really unsafe the other night when we flew a patient into Kansas City. The medcrew took them into the hospital, and I had to come pick them up. The car that I was given was a beat up old Ford Escort Wagon on it's last leg...I seriously thought that thing was gonna break down. Anyway, so I set off by myself at night, in a soon-to-die car, through the scariest parts of KC I've ever seen (detours to get to hospital).
> 
> Wifey and I lived in KC for 6 months, but in the northern part where it's pretty nice, but I hadn't seen THIS part before! The detour took me through the areas of Truman St and Troost St, which, after I picked our crew up, one of the guys says, "Ever watch 'Cops' when they're in Kansas City? Truman and Troost are the most popular streets on the show!" :smt103 Then, to make things worse, we got hella lost trying to get back to a highway to get us back to the airport.
> 
> I can't wait to get my KS CCH this Winter when they begin issuing them. Our instructor said MO recognizes KS... :mrgreen: ...but, unfortunately, I don't think there's any chance of my employer allowing us to be armed when on a trip, and I forget the regs on carrying a firearm onboard anyway. There are so many times when I'm sitting alone in an airplane at 2am at an airport in the middle of nowhere, and your mind gets to thinking those "What if" scenarios. :smt087


Sux sometimes to be an EMS driver, don't it? But then ya make the BIG bucks, right?:smt082


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> But then ya make the BIG bucks, right?:smt082


It DID just get better recently!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> It DID just get better recently!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That's good! How long have you been doing the EMS flying?


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

It'll be 10 months Oct 2. This is by far the best flying job I've had! Love the schedule, people are fun to work with, and it's a good feeling knowing that you're helping someone too.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> It'll be 10 months Oct 2. This is by far the best flying job I've had! Love the schedule, people are fun to work with, and it's a good feeling knowing that you're helping someone too.


I flew for 28 years, F/W and R/W. I flew EMS 1 year, and out of all my 28 years I have to say, that one year was the best in my entire flying career.
Very rewarding!


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I flew for 28 years, F/W and R/W. I flew EMS 1 year, and out of all my 28 years I have to say, that one year was the best in my entire flying career.
> Very rewarding!


Mr. P,

Sorry for not replying sooner- went on vacation to CA. What kind of flying did you do? 28 yrs...that's a long time...almost my whole life! :smt1099


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Mr. P,
> 
> Sorry for not replying sooner- went on vacation to CA. What kind of flying did you do? 28 yrs...that's a long time...almost my whole life! :smt1099


General aviation stuff..From CFI-Corp. Part135 and 91, the typical stuff. And military too...


----------

